# Builders touched my coffee machine!



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I am currently having my loft done. When I came home after work, I looked at my coffee station and something was off.

I noticed fingerprints on my machine, ground coffee all over, a coffee cup under the group head with water in it and the milk wand button was pressed! My hario kettle was in the wrong place and there was water in it! I was furious! Why the bloody hell would they touch my station!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Forgot to add that I found whole beans on the floor. I bought the builders instant coffee and milk but clearly they don't like that.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'd be fuming!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I am! I'll be complaining once the build is done. Tried to talk to the plasterer but he can't speak a word of English!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

robashton said:


> I'd be fuming!


I agree.

Instant coffee!!!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Pffffttt.. Plasterers eh? Too common to drink decent coffee..









Did a job yesterday and the lady of the house knew I liked my coffee from previous work we've done. So she told us to help ourselves to illy instant or a moka pot she'd left out for me. Suffice to say I used it (and washed it out later).

Maybe us northern folk are better house trained..


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I usually offer them coffee or tea if I'm home. It would be great if they actually show a bit of respect when I'm not home.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I was telling my other half about this thread, and she told me about the time she had her house decorated. She found a faint painty fingerprint on her knickers drawer... The only one inside was a 20 year old apprentice painting the windows.. She wasn't happy!

Not as bad as a story we were told about a company who were decorating a house out. The owner came back home unexpectedly as she had forgotten something, to find the apprentice walking down stairs, with a pair of her knickers on his head and stirring his cuppa with her vibrator! They were promptly expelled off the job..


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

shouldn't laugh.. shouldn't laugh... omg...







Rhys - epic story


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Omg


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I bet his cuppa had a strange taste


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Sarah0817 said:


> Forgot to add that I found whole beans on the floor. I bought the builders instant coffee and milk but clearly they don't like that.


Would You be pleased with a shitty coffee and see the great stuf right in front of You.

I think that You mis't an oppurtunity to pour a good coffee and never leave builders unatended in the house.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> I bet his cuppa had a strange taste


Think he wanted a stiff drink with balls and a good crema..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Signs that you should be weary , is there a chance that when you told them you had left a coffee out for them and to help yourself they may have misconstrued this and thought it was ok to use your machine .?

Not all contractors are the same , I never like being left alone in someone's house, but it goes with the territory sometimes. but I wouldn't touch a single thing , not even if someone leaves something out for me .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be installing CCTV . The evidence you find isn't half of whats actually gone on


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

robashton said:


> I'd be fuming!


Shouldn't that be steaming??


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not laughing either. Promise.

When we had building work at our house I went out and bought the cheapest instant coffee I could find. Is that mean?

But I did make them a bacon sandwich every day!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's terrible Sarah and you should be rightly angry for a number if obvious reasons. Minder job reason why you shouldn't politely ask them not to touch your equipment again an show them the stuff they are invited to use. Thankfully no damage was done judging by your account.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

What a cheek. I had builders in and found one looking in my bathroom cabinet snooping. He wasn't even working in the bathroom. Anyway this is different and it may have been lost in translation when you told them about helping themselves to coffee


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

No damage at all which is good. They've finished their job and now expecting another group which I assume does carpentry works and installing of my glass balustrade and glass panels for the stairs. I'm hoping that they are much respectful than the previous.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Sarah0817 said:


> No damage at all which is good. They've finished their job and now expecting another group which I assume does carpentry works and installing of my glass balustrade and glass panels for the stairs. I'm hoping that they are much respectful than the previous.


Sorry to thread jack but as a resident of region who can't help but note your level of devotion to the black bean, where are you getting yours from?

I am newish in region (Worcester Park) and have only just found Coffee Bay, any other surrey roasters or retailers that sell fresh?

P


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

PeterL said:


> Sorry to thread jack but as a resident of region who can't help but note your level of devotion to the black bean, where are you getting yours from?
> 
> I am newish in region (Worcester Park) and have only just found Coffee Bay, any other surrey roasters or retailers that sell fresh?
> 
> P


Hi

I usually order from coffee compass, rave and redber for my espresso and hasbean for my v60s and chemex

I live in Epsom which is not too far from you. Redber is based in Guildford. They are very good and have great selection. The service I get from them is also very good. Another is Monmouth and astrora which is in London. Not sure if it's a big deal but Monmouth tends to display their "freshly roasted" beans in the open for the whole day so I do question its freshness. However, having said that they do have good blends.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Sarah0817 said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in Epsom which is not too far from you. Redber is based in Guildford. They are very good and have great selection. The service I get from them is also very good. Another is Monmouth and astrora which is in London. Not sure if it's a big deal but Monmouth tends to display their "freshly roasted" beans in the open for the whole day so I do question its freshness. However, having said that they do have good blends.


Will give Redber a go. Monmouth is my go to usually but their blend has been drifting of late hence looking for others. Coffee can go 14 days in the open or sealed before starting to degrade and I tend to bin it after then but having it in the sunshine is probably a no no.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

PeterL said:


> Will give Redber a go. Monmouth is my go to usually but their blend has been drifting of late hence looking for others. Coffee can go 14 days in the open or sealed before starting to degrade and I tend to bin it after then but having it in the sunshine is probably a no no.


Not sure if it'll help but there is a website called http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/ and it lists all roasters in UK. There are loads in surrey.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

PeterL said:


> Coffee can go 14 days in the open .


It will most definitely be stale if left in the open for 14 days! In a sealed bag is a lot better.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

aaronb said:


> It will most definitely be stale if left in the open for 14 days! In a sealed bag is a lot better.


10 days is optimal but in stuff I have read and seen the difference is actually non existent in terms of storage in that time-frame if you are binning it afterwards.

After then you start to get a loss of volatile oils but keeping it longer is when sealed storage matters.

This thread is now WAY off topic, well done me


----------

